# Long regen



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Last summer I had at times pretty short regens. This last regen it started to regen around 900 miles and I was in a car wash and low engine speed for awhile, it didn't go to 1 on scanguage but grams of soot went to 13 during this regen of sorts, assumed when car was driven it would resume, it did not until around 1150 miles, it went 1160 for it to finish. So far the recall has changed the fuel trim and providing much longer regen cycles. My driving now is almost all highway and a lot of it. Has anyone else had a regen start then not restart again promptly?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You can go and get OS p/n 12662377 flashed in.

My problem with GM's 'new Program' is that they have no idea what they are doing. These are calibrations that haven't been looked at in *2* *years*. How much testing you think they actually did? Not much, if any. The disaster of the first recall program should prove that.

Then again maybe I'm wrong and the newer program is better, maybe they got their asses kicked after the first one and all as is well. I don't know. They're not exactly transparent like Ford and Dodge and others are.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I am 9000 miles out from recall, my car has been flawless prior and after the recall. It isn't causing any problems at the moment and doing for the most part exactly what I want it to do. I am not planning on addressing anything until I have a problem. Last summer I had 150 mile regens frequently.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I am 9000 miles out from recall, my car has been flawless prior and after the recall. It isn't causing any problems at the moment and doing for the most part exactly what I want it to do. I am not planning on addressing anything until I have a problem. Last summer I had 150 mile regens frequently.


Do you have the first program or the second one?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Do you have the first program or the second one?


My car had original programming when assembled in April 2015, in December 2016 had recall completed at 21k miles, now at 30,500 miles and no issues, the recall so far made my car do better. Having said that my driving is almost 100% highway and 750-1000 miles a week. It loves the highway.

So fuel trim has been only changed when recall was completed. I know many folks had lots of problems, I haven't had those and hope it stays that way.

I didn't have any reason to go have the recall reprogramming changed back to original programs.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

First one then .

April 2015 probably had 12662377 for reference.


----------

